# New Power Awning With Wrinkles



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

My owners manual says wrinkles are normal but our Power Awning on our 2011 301BQ is very wrinkled when retracted.

Is this normal when new?

View attachment 905
View attachment 906


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mine is wrinkled as well.......... hasn't really affected anything.......


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

X2.

I thought there was a problem at first, but it seems that this is just the way it is. The wrinkles also seem to have a symmetrical pattern from end to end.

Doug


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

same here, but it appears fine when it's out


----------



## macsdaddy (Jul 17, 2010)

I wonder if it has to do with the old school ones being spring loaded? so there is more tension....dunno, mine is wrinkled too


----------

